# Hollands grenzen noch offen?



## Bassattack (20. März 2020)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es noch möglich ist in Holland zu angeln ?Ob die Grenzen noch offen sind ,höre von einigen das es nicht mehr möglich ist .
In google findet man nichts darüber.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob es noch möglich ist in Holland zu angeln ?Ob die Grenzen noch offen sind ,höre von einigen das es nicht mehr möglich ist .
> In google findet man nichts darüber.
> 
> Mfg Mario



Ich habe regelmäßig Kontakt nach Holland, angeblich war gestern noch offen?  ( keine gesicherte Information !)
Auch ich wollte unbedingt dort hin zum Angeln ,aber die Frage stellt sich im Moment doch eigentlich nicht mehr oder? 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas. (20. März 2020)

zur info, da ich ja direkt an der Grenze wohne, kann ich sagen das diese leider noch für jeder man geöffnet ist. es wird aber von beiden Seiten drum gebeten nicht ins Nachbarland zu reisen. zb,hier


----------



## Bassattack (20. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> zur info, da ich ja direkt an der Grenze wohne, kann ich sagen das diese leider noch für jeder man geöffnet ist. es wird aber von beiden Seiten drum gebeten nicht ins Nachbarland zu reisen. zb,hier



Genau davon ging ich aus ,ich habe heute auch nur flüchtig von ein Kollegen gehört das die Grenze dicht wäre ,aber geglaubt hab ich das nicht .Danke für die info


----------



## Jason (20. März 2020)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Genau davon ging ich aus ,ich habe heute auch nur flüchtig von ein Kollegen gehört das die Grenze dicht wäre ,aber geglaubt hab ich das nicht .Danke für die info


Denk an deine Gesundheit und auch an die deiner Familie. Die Viren lauern überall. Ich würde das nicht auf mich nehmen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Für mich steht das auch außer Frage !


----------



## Jason (20. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für mich steht das auch außer Frage !


Man muss erstmal abwarten wie alles verläuft. Wir sind erst am Anfang der Corona Grippe. Nichts auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Man muss erstmal abwarten wie alles verläuft. Wir sind erst am Anfang der Corona Grippe. Nichts auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja auf jeden Fall! 
Auch wenn man selbst gut mit zurecht käme, von der Gesundheit, kann man ja immerhin auch andere infizieren die damit vielleicht nicht gut zurecht kommen! 
Ich verliere sogar einiges an Geld dadurch das ich nicht nach Holland komme !
Trotzdem ist das für mich keine Frage! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall!
> Auch wenn man selbst gut mit zurecht käme, von der Gesundheit, kann man ja immerhin auch andere infizieren die damit vielleicht nicht gut zurecht kommen!
> Ich verliere sogar einiges an Geld dadurch das ich nicht nach Holland komme !
> Trotzdem ist das für mich keine Frage!
> ...


Gesundheit geht vor Michi.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gesundheit geht vor Michi.


Selbstverständlich!  Absolut meine Meinung und auch die Gesundheit der Menschen mit denen man Kontakt hat !

LG


----------



## nostradamus (20. März 2020)

Hi,
gerade die Niederlande ist  bzgl Corona nicht zu unterschätzen. Rechne mal die Fälle auf die Bevölkerung hoch und du wirst sehen, dass man nicht dort sein möchte.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. März 2020)

Hier eine schoene Tabelle, braucht man nicht mehr suchen und rechnen!   https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2020)

Die Niederlande bitten uns momentan NICHT zu kommen - das sollte doch eigentlich genügen... .


----------



## Thomas. (21. März 2020)

hier eine Seite aus den NL


----------



## Thomas. (21. März 2020)

zum Thema Grenzen, ich glaube nicht das die Grenzen zu den NL geschlossen werden vielleicht ein wenig eingeschränkt, man braucht sich eigentlich nur die App Marine Tracker runterladen und sich den Schiffsverkehr anzuschauen und man kommt von alleine drauf.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. März 2020)

Männer, bleibt vernünftig und bleibt Zuhause! 
Die Zeiten ändern sich auch wieder und man kann verreisen! 
Hinzu kommt doch auch noch, das ganze öffentliche Leben ist bis fast auf Null runtergeschraubt!  Was will man denn dort ?

LG Michael


----------



## vonda1909 (21. März 2020)

Gehört hatte ich auch von der Schließung doch denke ich an den kleinen Grenzverkehr im Emsland .Geschätz  ein drittel der Kunden in Aschendorf kommen aus den Niederlanden .Das würde für beide Seiten schwer werden


----------



## Flatfischer (21. März 2020)

Was ist eigentlich an den Aufforderungen "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause und vermeiden soziale Kontakte" nicht zu verstehen? 

Wer die Horrorberichte aus Italien sieht und dann noch in der Weltgeschichte zum Angeln herumgurken will, dem sage ich nur eins: "Herr lass Hirn regnen".

Bei so viel Unvernunft hilft dann wirklich nur eine strikte Ausgangssperre.

Flatfischer


----------



## nostradamus (21. März 2020)

Danke, danke, danke Flatfischer! 
So deutlich wollte ich es oben nicht schreiben!


----------



## Thomas. (21. März 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an den Aufforderungen "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause und vermeiden soziale Kontakte" nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Wer die Horrorberichte aus Italien sieht und dann noch in der Weltgeschichte zum Angeln herumgurken will, dem sage ich nur eins: "Herr lass Hirn regnen".
> 
> ...



ich gehe mal davon aus das keiner mehr vorhat zum Angeln in den NL zu fahren, und das ist auch gut so, alle die ich kenne und so wie ich grenznah wohnen, da geht keiner rüber zum fischen, und das sind alles welche die die sich wirklich dort auskennen, die kennen stellen wo so gut wie nie jemand hin kommt, aber ALLE bleiben hier.


----------



## Ndber (21. März 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an den Aufforderungen "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause und vermeiden soziale Kontakte" nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Wer die Horrorberichte aus Italien sieht und dann noch in der Weltgeschichte zum Angeln herumgurken will, dem sage ich nur eins: "Herr lass Hirn regnen".
> 
> ...



Danke, danke!!!! Besser kann mans nicht deutlich machen!!

Genau darum gibts bei uns in Bayern jetzt richtigerweise die Ausgangsbeschränkung!!!!
Und es gibt immer noch Leute die irgendein Hintertürchen suchen nur um sich selber so wenig wie möglich einschränken zu müssen.
Bei so viel Unvernunft kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das keiner mehr vorhat zum Angeln in den NL zu fahren, und das ist auch gut so, alle die ich kenne und so wie ich grenznah wohnen, da geht keiner rüber zum fischen, und das sind alles welche die die sich wirklich dort auskennen, die kennen stellen wo so gut wie nie jemand hin kommt, aber ALLE bleiben hier.



Ist in meinem Umfeld, und wir angeln alle "drüben", ganz genauso.. .
Wir sind nur Gäste - und benehmen uns entsprechend!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2020)

Die Versorgung mit einem sehr schnellen Wagen,
an die roten Laternen ist auch erstma Stop.

hat ja keiner Meer auf.


----------

